# ORIF Distal Radius & Ulnar Styloid Fractures



## coderguy1939 (Aug 28, 2008)

Do the 25607 thru 25609 include the repair of the ulnar styloid fracture or should that be coded separately with 25652?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2008)

if I remember correctly none of the codes include the ulnar styloid so you will bill them seperately (double check the cci edits)


----------



## dmaec (Aug 28, 2008)

for open treatment of the ulnar styloid fracture, use 25652 - 
code it separate
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

